# ti aspetto/t'aspetto



## divina

¿Se traducería a "te espero" en español?

Grazie mille.


----------



## VRF

si, se diciamo "ti aspetto alle cinque". Ma non so se questo è lo stesso contesto.


----------



## Angel.Aura

divina said:


> ¿Se traducería a "te espero" en español?


E' opportuno aggiungere sempre una frase d'esempio.
Grazie a te.


----------



## Neuromante

Hace falta el contexto, como siempre.
Sí fuera en un contexto de enfrentamiento se traduciría como "te estoy esperando" "estoy esperando"... incluso como "*aquí estoy*" Y eso solo para un determinado contexto


----------



## pilloa

Si, divina. Se traduc*i*ría "te espero".

Aspettare = Esperar
Sperare = Esperar

Non penso che sia necessario un contesto ulteriore. Per tradurre dallo spagnolo all'italiano bisognerebbe chiarire cosa vuol dire "esperar" ("aspettare" oppure "sperare"). Invece dall'italiano allo spagnolo la traduzione di "aspettare" è sempre "esperar". Non ci n'è un'altra.


----------



## divina

Contexto:

http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/687/vitamina.jpg

"Ika t'aspetto"


----------



## 0scar

Ika te espero/aguardo


----------



## Neuromante

pilloa said:


> Si, divina. Se traduc*i*ría "te espero".
> 
> Aspettare = Esperar
> Sperare = Esperar
> 
> Non penso che sia necessario un contesto ulteriore. Per tradurre dallo spagnolo all'italiano bisognerebbe chiarire cosa vuol dire "esperar" ("aspettare" oppure "sperare"). Invece dall'italiano allo spagnolo la traduzione di "aspettare" è sempre "esperar". Non ci n'è un'altra.



Arriba puse tres traducciones distintas a la tuya, que dependen de un solo contexto, para que se entendiera que hasta en este caso hace falta el contexto. 
¿Dices que no son correctas? Deberías explicar el porqué, por que al menos a  mi con un: "la traduzzione è sempre "esperar"", no me vale.


----------



## pilloa

Neuromante said:


> ...en un contexto de enfrentamiento se traduciría como "te estoy esperando" "estoy esperando"... incluso como "*aquí estoy*" Y eso solo para un determinado contexto



A ver, yo en ningún momento he dicho que tus traducciones no sean correctas. 
Intentaba ayudar. El verbo esperar se presta a confusión porque en español tiene diferentes acepciones y en otros idiomas se usan diferentes palabras. Por ejemplo en italiano e inglés. Aspettare=wait=esperar; Sperare=hope=esperar.
La traducción de "aspettare" es siempre "esperar", en cambio no necesariamente la traducción de "esperar" debe ser "aspettare", también puede ser "sperare". Es por esto que he querido decirlo.
Tú mismo has usado el verbo "esperar" en dos de tus tres traducciones distintas a la mía, pero la pregunta pedía una traducción para "t'aspetto", en presente de indicativo y tú en cambio has usado el presente continuo. Las correspondientes en italiano serían "ti sto aspettando" y "sto aspettando". Bien podrían ser correctas, no digo que no.
La otra opción, "aquí estoy", yo personalmente no veo que sea una traducción para "t'aspetto".
Por último diré que sólo intenté dar una solución sin más contexto que el que había proporcionado el usuario, más adelante hemos visto el contexto y la frase no tiene más. Vocativo+pronombre+verbo. En cualquier caso estoy de acuerdo contigo en que hay que contextualizar el máximo posible.
Parece que deba pedir disculpas, sólo quería ayudar, no vengo aquí a crear confusión.


----------



## Tomby

pilloa said:


> Parece que deba pedir disculpas, sólo quería ayudar, no vengo aquí a crear confusión.


Te comprendo porque yo siento la misma sensación. Increíble (y triste) pero cierto.
¡Saludos!
TT.


----------



## Neuromante

No tienes que pedir disculpas. Pero te asombraías con la cantidad de veces que después de una o dos semanas discutiendo una traducción resulta que faltaba un pequeño matiz que hacía que la traducción fuera algo completamente distinta a todas las propuestas, y además todos estábamos de acuerdo en que era  correcta. Como las de los títulos de los capítulos de un libro. Fíjate que fuimos tres los que pedimos el contexto antes de que dijeras que no hacía falta.

No expliqué lo de "aquí estoy" para no desviar el tema y esperar al contexto. Pero ya que éste ha quedado aclarado, lo explico:

Si tú amenazas a alguien, al principio de una pelea, con partirle la cara la respuesta del otro en italiano suele ser "Ti aspetto(qua), vieni se hai corragio!" entre las más normales y eso en español corresponde a "Aquí estoy, ¡vamos, si te atreves!" Sí es una traducción de la expresión de la duda, como puedes ver y además casi ni una palabra se puede sacr de una traducción de diccionario


Y las otras dos, vale; el verbo es el mismo: Pero las frases no.


----------



## divina

¿Se trata de una pelea? Pero, ¿por qué el corazón al lado del "t'aspetto"?


----------



## infinite sadness

Dipende dal contesto.


----------



## Neuromante

divina said:


> ¿Se trata de una pelea? Pero, ¿por qué el corazón al lado del "t'aspetto"?



No, no es una pelea; pero sin esa foto, esa expresión, podría ser parte de una peleo o de mil cosas más. 
Sin el contexto, ni siquiera un "Mi mama me ama" se podría traducir correctamente. Los diccionarios son solo orientativos y Google ya no digamos el valor que tiene


----------



## Esteban Quito

Te espero ,efectivamente, es la traducción correcta.


----------



## scorpio1984

divina said:


> ¿Se trata de una pelea? Pero, ¿por qué el corazón al lado del "t'aspetto"?


 
Questo va per tutti: Secondo me questa frase è moooolto semplice, non c'è nessun problema, è chiarissima: Significa "te espero" (sicurissimo), e c'è un cuore accanto a questa frase perché lui/lei l'ama. Supongo. Secondo me, non c'è nessun casino...

Capisci? Correggimi se mi sbaglio (studio l'italiano da poco tempo). 

Ciao!!!


----------



## Neuromante

scorpio1984 said:


> Questo va per tutti: Secondo me questa frase è moooolto semplice, non c'è nessun problema, è chiarissima: Significa "te espero" (sicurissimo), e c'è un cuore accanto a questa frase perché lui/lei l'ama. Supongo. Secondo me, non c'è nessun casino...
> 
> Capite? Correggetemi se mi sbaglio (studio l'italiano da poco tempo).
> 
> Ciao!!!



Aunque puede que quisieras decir Mi si capisci?epende siempre del contexto.


----------



## pilloa

Neuromante said:


> ...quisieras decir Mi si capisci?...


Mi si capisc*e*?


----------



## El tano trucho

pilloa said:


> Mi si capisc*e*?


----------



## infinite sadness

In definitiva, potrebbe dirsi "te espero mi amor".


----------



## Tomby

infinite sadness said:


> In definitiva, potrebbe dirsi "te espero mi amor".


En español, *sin duda* y con los brazos abiertos.


----------



## scorpio1984

Neuromante said:


> Aunque puede que quisieras decir Mi si capisci?epende siempre del contexto.


 
*Q*uando domandavo "capisci" mi riferivo a la persona che ha fatto la domanda, no a tutti. Ma grazie. 

*A* proposito, perché non posso dire "mi sbaglio" se sto usando il presente di un verbo riflessivo?? *P*erché quando uso il presente del verbo "svegliarsi" dico "mi sveglio"... e quindi non capisco nulla...


----------



## infinite sadness

scorpio1984 said:


> *Q*uando domandavo "capisci" mi riferivo a la persona che ha fatto la domanda, no a tutti. Ma grazie.
> 
> *A* proposito, perché non posso dire "mi sbaglio" se sto usando il presente di un verbo riflessivo?? *P*erché quando uso il presente del verbo "svegliarsi" dico "mi sveglio"... e quindi non capisco nulla...


Perchè ripetere due volte la particella _*"mi"*_ in italiano suona male.


----------



## Duncan#21

infinite sadness said:


> Perchè ripetere due volte la particella _*"mi"*_ in italiano suona male.


Beh, non necessariamente, se inverti le 2 parti si può ripetere benissimo "mi": _se mi sbaglio correggetemi_ è giusto.


----------



## Angel.Aura

*Nota di moderazione:*


> *Ciao amici,
> 
> Vi prego di postare se avete dei contributi utili ad arricchire la discussione in riferimento alla domanda iniziale.
> Evitate la brutta abitudine di sviare dall'argomento principale.
> Grazie per la collaborazione.
> 
> Laura
> Moderatrice*


----------

